# recommend vancouver suburban area for young family?



## bluearies (Apr 17, 2008)

we are in the early stages of applying to emigrate to canada through the federal skilled workers program and are a family of 3 - myself (31), dh (38) and dd (8).

we are not happy in ireland and feel that canada just has so much more to offer. we are particularly interested in the west coast around vancouver.

dh is a qualified chef and will soon finish 21 years service with the irish army. i am a secretary/administrator with 10 years experience and also hold a bachelors degree in economics. one of us will probably not work for the first 6 months as we settle into our new community (all going to plan of course!) and we will be bringing approx €30,000 with us and will also be on an army pension of €12,000 a year before we earn any money in our new jobs. 

we would love to settle in a small-mid size friendly suburban area within an hour of the city. it is really important to us to be close to the ocean. we would not like to live on our own site and would like to have neighbours and be part of the community. 

based on our incomes and assuming one of us can find full time work as a chef/office administrator, what areas would be within our budget do u think? we would also need a good co-ed school for our daughter. she worries me because she can be quite shy and isnt keen on moving. 

any suggestions? we plan on making an orientation trip next year to check out jobs/schools extra before committing to the move so it would be great to have a recommended list of places to visit.

thanks!


----------



## bluearies (Apr 17, 2008)

i have found a beautiful looking town called white rock which seems to tick all our boxes - does anyone have experience of this place? are there good schools/job prospects?


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

Vancouver is BEAUTIFUL!!! However it is spendy! I would advise you to check out Craigslist Vancouver - to get an idea of the rents. Craigslist has many posts from all over the south including Victoria Island and the Sunshine Coast. I adore Vancouver - the downtown - though if I had kids I would move to West Van or North Van.

Good Luck!!!
AJ


----------



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

bluearies said:


> we are in the early stages of applying to emigrate to canada through the federal skilled workers program and are a family of 3 - myself (31), dh (38) and dd (8).
> 
> we are not happy in ireland and feel that canada just has so much more to offer. we are particularly interested in the west coast around vancouver.
> 
> ...


We are interested in the North Vancouver/North Shore area as it is meant to be quite family orientated and suburban, but only 30 mins or so to Downtown Van *(city centre)...also next to the mountains so great for kids.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

bluearies said:


> i have found a beautiful looking town called white rock which seems to tick all our boxes - does anyone have experience of this place? are there good schools/job prospects?


White Rock is somewhat removed from where the jobs are most likely to be. It also has a reputation for attracting the elderly. I have helped a younger couple with a 4 year old move from White Rock to be closer to Downtown.

To take advantage of public transit you might want to consider, New Westminster or Burnaby, and the Tri-Cities of Coquitlam, Port Coquitlam and Port Moody would probaly offer less expensive accomodation.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

White Rock or Tsawassen fit your criteria. Transport is fine, both have fast direct bus connection to the new subway line to downtown. White Rock, in particular, has tons of fine restaurants, so your chef qualifications could be useful. The problem could be housing prices, generally the closer you are to the ocean the more expensive.


----------

